# Unemployment in your city: has it increased lately?



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Unemployment and job loss rate is the worst in my metro Tampa Bay than most of the United States.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

*Miami*'s unemployment rate is *6.4%* and it was *4.2%* last year!

*Orlando* is at *6.3%* and last year it was at *4.1%*.

I-275 westcoastfl,* Tampa *is at *6.9% *and was at *4.5%* last year.

*Florida *as a whole is at *6.5%*.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

el salvadors is 7.0% but i highly doubt that, if you want to feed your children or sruvive, your going to have to WORK. but probably a quarter of all the wrokers are underemployed (work that doesnt pay nearly enough for the monthly needs jobs like selling lolipops on the streets, scavenging the streets for aluminum cans, peddling avon, etc) unemployment is always low in the developing world.


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

Unemployment rate in Philippines, 2008 latest: 7.3%, from a high of 11.7% in 2005.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

pogo_mieze said:


> unemployment has decreased in Berlin... its still very high though ~11% (from 15% last two years)


Berlin has still 13.3% unemployment (September 2008).


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

The unemployment rate in Minneapolis/St Paul was 5.7% in August which is the highest rate since the mid '80s.


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

The official unemployment rates in the US are--and have been for years--significantly understated. If we counted unemployment like they do in most EU countries, the real rate would probably be at least 2-3 points higher than the official numbers.


----------



## Indictable (Sep 23, 2008)

Thats terrible for Berlin! The Australian rate is about 4.5%, CIA world factbook is two years out of date, saying 4.9% but my city is doing great with only about 3.6% unemployment, but if our meatworks shut down, we would be devistated and that figure would rise to over 25%!!


----------



## Cymen (Jan 27, 2003)

Unemployment rate in the Netherlands is now 3,8%. I don't know the exact number for Amsterdam, but it's usually 1 or 2% higher. 
In general our policy with unemployed people is way to soft....


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Indictable said:


> Thats terrible for Berlin! The Australian rate is about 4.5%, CIA world factbook is two years out of date, saying 4.9% but my city is doing great with only about 3.6% unemployment, but if our meatworks shut down, we would be devistated and that figure would rise to over 25%!!


What city are you talking about? Rockhampton?


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2003)

Switzerland 2.6%
Zurich 2.5%


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

Yup, unemployment in Colombia as a whole has risen by 0.5%


----------



## mateq (Jan 15, 2005)

Poznan, Poland:

- 1,7% only - the lowest since 1998. 

Few years ago (2004) it was about 8%.


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

Canada's is moving up slowly. Was 5.7% a year ago but now 6.1%. Canada due to the wide variations in the economy has areas of virtually no unemployment like Alberta or unemployment at 13% in NFLD.


----------



## Phoenix_1 (May 30, 2008)

Perth, Western Australia is 2.8% (September 2008), which is the same as February 2008.


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

hows mexico city


----------



## Offspring (Aug 27, 2007)

Unemployment rate in Poland is 9,3% (August 2008).

Unemployment rate in Szczecin is 4,3%, decreased from 16% in 2003. :cheers:


----------



## nestor morales (Feb 1, 2008)

I see the most cities have increased unemployment. Economical crisis is arriving everywhere, there are many inmigrants too. Globalization of the world is a terrible mistake. In 20 years people will perish because of famine even first world countries!


----------



## Gratianus Funarius (Aug 30, 2008)

It's going down slowly, but it's still around 20%


----------



## mateq (Jan 15, 2005)

LB1989 said:


> Unemployment rate in Poland is 9,3% (August 2008).


9,1% (september)


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

> Berlin has still 13,3% unemployment


Yeah, Berlin has now the highest rate of all german states!


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

wow did Not know about berlin west berlin seems rich and east seems poor is that true ?


----------



## nestor morales (Feb 1, 2008)

Is it like cuban people in Miami and Habana, or exaggerated?


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't know what you mean. But I think the reason is that in the time of the Cold War West Berlin was isolated and a lot of the big companies left Berlin. Maybe it has also something to do with the mentality of the people there. My impression is that Berliners are more lazy and aren't as ambitious and hard-working as people in other cities.


----------



## carlyse_09 (Oct 3, 2008)

Unemployment rate: 7.3% (2007 est.) in the philipines..What do you think are the reasons for these?


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

In Póvoa de Varzim: 7.1%
In Portugal: 7.3% (Q2 2008)

didn't increased, but it is expected to increase 0.2% by 2009.

historical:

Q2 1998 4.5%
Q2 1999 4.5%
Q2 2000 3.7%
Q2 2001 3.8%
Q2 2002 4.5%
Q2 2003 6.1%
Q2 2004 6.3%
Q2 2005 7.2%
Q2 2006 7.3%
Q2 2007 7.9%
Q2 2008 7.3%
Q2 2009 7.5% (F)


----------



## nestor morales (Feb 1, 2008)

what does it mean "Q2" ?


----------



## Positronn (Jan 25, 2008)

In my city it has been decreasing, but I have no idea the rate. I don`t even know where I could find these numbers.

But in Brazil as a whole:
2007
J 9,3 
F 9,9 
M 10,1 
A 10,1 
M 10,1 
J 9,7 
J 9,5 
A 9,5 
S 9,0 
O 8,7 
N 8,2 
D 7,4 

2008
J 8,0 
F 8,7 
Mo 8,6 
A 8,5 
M 7,9 
J 7,9 
J 8,1 

If the international crisis doesn`t f* up employement, in december I think we could reach less than 7%.


----------



## Sunland (Oct 20, 2007)

The unemployment rate in Los Angeles is approaching 7%. As already mentioned the rate in the USA is generally higher than the statistics lead people to believe. If you've become so despondent in the USA that you're not even looking for a job anymore you're removed from the unemployment statistics.


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

Unemployment rate in Zagreb is at about 9 % and it has a tendency towards decline.


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

The german unemployment number is expected to drop below the 3 million line this month, the lowest rate in the last 15 years.
But in 2009 the numbers will also increase.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

*New York City to be hit hard in job losses, forecast shows*


October 15, 2008

New York City's economy is on track to lose almost twice the amount of private-sector jobs than originally expected, according to an unemployment forecast Wednesday.

The job loss is a result of recent developments in the ongoing financial crisis.

*Up to 165,000 private-sector jobs could be lost over the next two years, according to the report from the city's chief economist and released by the city comptroller's office.

Of those, 21 percent -- or 35,000 -- are expected to come from the financial sector.*

The U.S. economy lost 600,000 private jobs in the period between August 2007 and August 2008, according to the U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics. But New York City actually added 31,000 private sector jobs in that time.

Today's unemployment forecast was revised upward from a previous city budget estimate released last July that said a total of 85,000 jobs could be lost by 2010.

The July estimate pegged job losses in the financial sector at 25,000. 

"What's been happening to the rest of the country may have finally caught up with us," said New York City Comptroller William Thompson, pointing to the credit crunch as the catalyst for the negative forecast.

"The credit crunch has affected every sector in different ways -- the small grocery store that can't get credit, the small or midsized retail store that's having problems, those that can't get mortgages."

Even with the worsening economic news, Thompson said he remains mostly optimistic.

*"Go back to previous recessions like May 1990 to November of 1992 when we lost almost 350,000 jobs, or the after effects of 9/11 and the dot-com bust, where we lost 225,000 jobs*," he said.

"The one thing we learned is that we bounce back stronger than ever before."


http://edition.cnn.com/2008/US/10/15/nyc.jobs/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

It'll likely take another quarter or two for the real numbers to flush out.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Interestingly, Rhode Island now has the highest unemployment rate in the US, at 8.8%.

Even eclipsing Michigan. I always thought that Providence was a relatively prosperous city, with a much better city life than Hartford. 



> *RI unemployment worst in nation for September*
> By RAY HENRY
> 
> PROVIDENCE, R.I.: Rhode Island posted the worst unemployment rate in the nation in September as the state lost thousands of jobs in the manufacturing, finance and retail sectors amid a yearlong recession that begun when the housing market weakened.
> ...


Link: http://www.businessweek.com/ap/financialnews/D93V06580.htm

Meanwhile, the unemployment rate in my state of Connecticut has fallen even though jobs have been lost.



> *Conn. unemployment rate falls as jobless rise*
> October 20, 2008
> 
> WETHERSFIELD, Conn. - The number of jobs in Connecticut fell by 2,300 from August to September as the impact of the nation's contracting economy began to have an impact on the state.
> ...


Link: http://www.newsday.com/news/local/w...t--connecticutjobles1020oct20,0,3417214.story


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Interesting, back in high school, America was always seen as a role model for low unemployment. Now, the rates are pretty much the same (west Germany, USA).


----------



## god (Apr 8, 2004)

In Gdynia in Poland it's 1.9%. But I work in nearby Sopot, where unemplpyment is 1.6%.


----------

